# 1983 JD 1050 leaky hydro control valve



## Terry1050 (Jun 1, 2014)

Good morning. I have a 1983 John Deere 1050 with a front end loader. The selective control valve leaks out of the valve at the opposite end of control lever. If I move the control arm too far the tractor will leak most of my hydro fluid out. The quick connects are good and the line in and the line out are good. I have priced a used control valve but at $300 I don't want to buy another leaky valve, I'd like to know if I pull mine off if there is a repair kit or if I take it to the dealership is it repairable at a reasonable cost? 

Thank you. 

Terry


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

I'm not familiar with your model so won't have much help for you. I do know they make kits for that type valve and they are pretty reasonable. Here's a link you might have a look at. Good luck !!

http://www.surpluscenter.com/


----------



## Terry1050 (Jun 1, 2014)

Thanks Pete I'll look it up. That does look like a good place to start.. 
My tractor came from your neck of the woods.. It has lived in Roswell NM since new..


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

A friend lives in Roswell and he claims it got to 107 deg yesterday. It's hot as hell around here. 

Be sure and check with your dealer to see what they have and the cost. There is lots of other places those kind of parts are sold online too. Here is another link. 

http://www.mcmaster.com/#


----------



## Terry1050 (Jun 1, 2014)

107 is HOT for sure. In Tennessee we don't get that hot but we get the humidity but I look at humidity as my "tax" for all the water we have.. 
I'll tell you what I miss the most, roasted GREEN CHILIES! 
I lived in Silver City for a couple years and we never got the heat that some of the state got. 
Thanks for the links Pete.


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

You are very welcome !! Let us all know how you make out.


----------



## Terry1050 (Jun 1, 2014)

My JD dealer has a seal kit I bought for $37. Looking at the valve body, it doesn't look too difficult to tear into. 

I've PM'ed a couple guru's on here but they must be busy. 

Wish me luck.


----------



## Terry1050 (Jun 1, 2014)

If anyone could get me a copy of the JD maintenance manual with the tear down of the control valve, I'd appreciate it..

Thank you in advance.

T1050


----------



## Terry1050 (Jun 1, 2014)

Chassis serial is 008396

Thank you


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Check this out for parts and schematics

http://jdpc.deere.com/jdpc/servlet/...s.HomePageServlet_Alt?search=model&model=1050


----------

